# How much is too much/not enough?



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 3 horses, but I board 1. I took her there for training, but life screwed me so I havent gotten there as much as I want. My mare was switched pastures, had a sheet that needed repair and the date for the farrier was switched. I never recived any notification at all. I would love to get an update. 

I think weekly updates would be great, but most of us understand how busy BO's get. It may make some of us feel guilty, but then those of us that care would still like to know how they are.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

As a boarder, I would love to get updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I generally try to give my boarders updates weekly.

If something major has happened, I inform them right away...after I have dealt w the issue, and everything is under control. I then contact them to say this is what I did, this is what I think we should do...and then will ask if they have any problems w it, or other suggestions.
But if its minor...such as a blanket being fixed, or paddock change, or minor cut or scrape...then its just weekly.

I have one day set aside to fire out emails to inform boarders of how the week went. If they don't receive one, they know nothing worth reporting happened.

But to contact a boarder every time there is a slight change w things regarding their horse can get tedious...this is why I like to leave it to once a week. If I had my way Id do it even less but I know they appreciate it, so I suck it up and take the time to do it, even though it feels silly sometimes.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Updates are a nice idea, but how much would there be to say to an absent owner if you are doing them weekly?


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I hear from my boarding facilaty if it is major. I would deffently like to hear from them once a week. I have never thought to ask them I am sure they would. It would not have to be alot just everything is going fine hear. If something small happend then tell. Like got kicked has a scuff on sholder no big deal. You know that kind of thing.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

It would be great for a computer system that people can log in and see updates to see when the horse was fed, medical procedures, dates for future ones, breedings, stall was cleaned, etc... there is actually a program like it, I forget what it is called. But the owners can go online and view the webcams and the status' of their horses. (It was at a major breeding facility)

The BO would never have to call unless necessary...


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I board, and don't always get out as much as I would like. I am in touch with my BO at least 2x a week, but we are friends as well.
If it were purely a business relationship, I would really only expect her to get in touch with me if there was a problem, a change, or an injury.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I will sometimes send pictures of boarder's horses just for fun. One guy never sees his horse-long story-so I occasionally send him pictures with a note saying, "Just thought you might to see what you're paying for." It's all in good fun.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

The only kind of outside communication I get from my BO is if something happend. If I see her calling during the day while I'm at work I usually have a small heart attack as I pick up my phone. I suppose if I kept my horse very fary away and wasn't able to see her often I would appreciate weekly updates. Perhaps you could add a section to your web site that is only accesible by boarders so that they can take a look at weekly barn pictures and updates (and just make sure you include this woman's horse)? That way you don't have to worry about any hurt feelings or drafting and individual e-mail every week.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I board, and don't always get out as much as I would like. I am in touch with my BO at least 2x a week, but we are friends as well.
> If it were purely a business relationship, I would really only expect her to get in touch with me if there was a problem, a change, or an injury.



I agree with this. I actually haven't talked to my BO in a couple of months. I see her dad there on Saturdays when he does the stalls but rarely her. I would only expect to hear from her if something was wrong with Hunter. He is very well looked after and I don't have to worry if I can't get to the barn. These days I only see him 2 x a week. Can't wait for better weather.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Shasta1981 said:


> The only kind of outside communication I get from my BO is if something happend. If I see her calling during the day while I'm at work I usually have a small heart attack as I pick up my phone.


Which is why I preface my conversation with "nothing is wrong with Blaze . .. ."

I think the communication frequency is up to each individual boarder. I used to do a weekly e-mail. Most of the time it didn't say much, mostly pointed out reminders from the previous week "please remember to sweep before you leave, etc". So many folks took any reminder personally that I stopped doing them on a weekly basis.

Some folks feel nagged at. "You are making me feel guility for not getting out to see my horse." Some see it as an invitation to send me jokes, etc.

I now write the reminders on the white board in front of the barn or leave notes on the lockers of the offenders.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd think it really depends on person. I'm sure some will love to have updates, some will be irritated or consider it (may be) as you try to push on them to come out more often. I think if the person really wants to hear/get those updates he'll ask the BO. When I couldn't make it out to my horses (which was may be just once in my whole boarding time because of the heavy snow) I called the BO to just follow up on what's going on there.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I do a monthly email to let everyone know whats going on at the barn. I'm also on facebook so they are welcome to add me. I frequently post barn pics there. I let them gauge the frequency of communication.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

mls said:


> Which is why I preface my conversation with "nothing is wrong with Blaze . .. ."
> 
> I think the communication frequency is up to each individual boarder. I used to do a weekly e-mail. Most of the time it didn't say much, mostly pointed out reminders from the previous week "please remember to sweep before you leave, etc". So many folks took any reminder personally that I stopped doing them on a weekly basis.
> 
> ...


90 per cent of communication at our barn is via the white board


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> I do a monthly email to let everyone know whats going on at the barn. I'm also on facebook so they are welcome to add me. I frequently post barn pics there. I let them gauge the frequency of communication.


That's very forward and I would think that most of your boarders would appreciate the Facebook page. I think it's a great way to promote camaraderie too!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Rendaivu - Horse and Stable Management Software - Home

Software of this sort, incredibly useful to anyone who owns, trains or manages any type of equine facility.


----------



## lyssabear (Feb 18, 2011)

Where i board my horse is with one of my very good friends. every day she calls me and we talk about other things and she randomly says "oh - that horse that has adopted me says hello to his missing mother" as a joke adds peace to my wandering head.  i love it.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> I do a monthly email to let everyone know whats going on at the barn. I'm also on facebook so they are welcome to add me. I frequently post barn pics there. I let them gauge the frequency of communication.


I as well...my monthly news letter contains things about lessons, events coming up, tidbits about the day to day running of barn...like a reminder to shut gates and turn lights off if last one to leave, etc etc. Seasonal things such as change of hours, pasture rotations etc...generic stuff that pertains to everyone.

I have thought of adding a FB page, but haven't gotten around to looking into that...quite honesty FB drives me batty lol:shock:

My weekly email is personalized to each individual boarder.
Now if said boarder has been at the barn that week and nothing major happen after their last visits...they wouldn't get an email.
This is mainly for boarders that may only get out a few times a month, not weekly or daily.
But if they were out on a Monday for instance, and I needed to make a change to their horses routine or they got unserious injury, and its now Friday they haven't been out....Id fire them off an email to say....hey Jonny decided to scrape his leg today, nothing major, cleaned it up, doesn't require stitches, cleaned him up, put antibiotic cream on it, we will continue to monitor it for the nest few days...he will live to see another day......
This way they know for the next time they come out, we knew about it, and treating it accordingly, and aren't caught of guard.

But yes I don't have time send off emails every week to every boarder to tell them that their horse farted 5x today lol

Id say out of 20 boarders i probably send maybe 4 every week....and again they aren't long for the most part just a few sentences here and there.


----------

